# Is the Burton SL-7 boot any good? Any one owned them?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Is the Burton SL-7 boot any good? 
I tried searching for reviews but I couldn't find any thing, I think maybe cause it only has 3 letters?

I might buy a pair of used 2006? SL-7's $25
would love to hear some feedback.

Thank you

TT


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

> Is the Burton SL-7 boot any good?


It's good if it fits your feet properly



> I tried searching for reviews but I couldn't find any thing, I think maybe cause it only has 3 letters?


Reviews on boots are by people who have different feet than yours.



> I might buy a pair of used 2006? SL-7's $25


Wouldn't do that.



> would love to hear some feedback.


There you go.



> Thank you


Welcome.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

timmytard said:


> I might buy a pair of used 2006? SL-7's $25
> would love to hear some feedback.
> 
> Thank you
> ...


Its Burton's top boot for that year (sl7 = 2007 model? From memory) and the current slx boot is mote than likely based off of this boot. Buying a pair of used boots that are 5 years old is probably not the best idea IMO.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

if it was new i'd buy it. (for 25 bucks)


----------

